# Bag, Borrow or Steal



## xoxprincessx0x (Jun 3, 2008)

Is anyone here familiar to the website bagborroworsteal.com? If so please let me know what you think of it!! TIA<3


----------



## fash10nista (Jun 3, 2008)

Love it!!! Been a member since 2006....
I am such a bag lady (in addition to being a MAC whore!) that it makes sense for me to rent a bag than buying one every time...Most of the time I end up NOT liking the bag I bought! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have to say though, there were a few that I just couldn't give up and I ended up spending less $$$ than if I bought one at retail price...How can you beat that???

HTH!


----------



## fash10nista (Jun 3, 2008)

Grr! double post, sorry...


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Jun 3, 2008)

Thats great!!! I just became a member but some of the bags i really love are over $100 a week to rent!! It's a bit much for me but I still have to search some more. What brands to you usually borrow?


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Jun 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fash10nista* 

 
_Love it!!! Been a member since 2006....
I am such a bag lady (in addition to being a MAC whore!) that it makes sense for me to rent a bag than buying one every time...Most of the time I end up NOT liking the bag I bought! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have to say though, there were a few that I just couldn't give up and I ended up spending less $$$ than if I bought one at retail price...How can you beat that???

HTH!_

 
totally agree w you! im the same way.
i buy a bag love it for a while and then hardly ever
use it again. which makes me wanna buy a different
bag all together haha. 
i saw this on the news or somewhere on tv and became
a member almost instantly. and i got my mom into it too.
its great !!


----------



## fash10nista (Jun 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoxprincessx0x* 

 
_Thats great!!! I just became a member but some of the bags i really love are over $100 a week to rent!! It's a bit much for me but I still have to search some more. What brands to you usually borrow?_

 
Lately, I've been into Furla and Kooba....I have a Botkier that I got for less than $100 and I have both a Betsey Johnson and a Furla bag that I'm thinking of getting....!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 4, 2008)

I can't justify paying $100 for a rented bag. But they have awesome sales every once in a while (if you don't mind used bags)


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Jun 5, 2008)

I just got the cutest betsey johnson for $30 for the month!! Can't wait till it comes!!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm a member, but, I'm not crazy about bags, and I'm hard on them,  so this ends up being SO NOT WORTH IT, to me. Plus, if you're spending  100+ more a month to rent a bag, it makes more sense to just save up a few months for one you really love.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 20, 2008)

Problem is when you "really love" a new bag every few months =)

My friend is a bag-whore and she loves it... has no problem with them that I know of.


----------



## Lapis (Jun 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_I'm a member, but, I'm not crazy about bags, and I'm hard on them,  so this ends up being SO NOT WORTH IT, to me. Plus, if you're spending  100+ more a month to rent a bag, it makes more sense to just save up a few months for one you really love._

 
I think the same thing, I'm too hard on bags to rent plus I prefer to buy


----------



## MadameXK (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't want to offend anyone, but I guess I don't understand why anyone would do this. It seems to me like just buying a wonderful, basic, goes with every outfit bag that will last a long time and not be passe would make the most sense. What's the point in spending as much on renting an it-bag for three months as you would on a timeless quality designer bag? It just seems very tacky, I don't know.


----------



## Brittni (Jun 22, 2008)

I hate almost all designer bags. They're ugly (my opinion, of course - so no offense!) and don't make people seem half as cool as they think they are by having one. And I really doubt they impress men.

But anyways, I checked out the site. The only thing semi-appealing is the jewelry to maybe rent it for a week if you wanted extremely fancy jewelry for a special, special event such as a wedding or something. But other than that, ITA with the post above. I'd rather spend my money on makeup!


----------

